# Pfunda tea?



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

SO at teh grind off i bought soem pfunda tea (earl grey) for the mother in law, it was her birthday the previous weekend and i hadnt got a present!

So a box of http://birchalltea.co.uk/birchall-tea/pfunda-tea-estate was duly purchased and it smelt awesome i dont like ealry grey but with a slice of lemon this smelt fantastic. I didnt try any so dont know what it tasted like, MIL said it was nice. Anyone else tried it?

I was going to buy a teapig but Rob advised the pfunda


----------

